# Lady Gaga? Pop music?



## sbugir (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, I took a hit and decided to buy the new Lady Gaga album.

And, call me homo if you'd like, but I love it. It's amazing, catchy, exotic, and unique.

What do you guys think of it (if you've bought it)?

Personally it's easily the best pop album I have ever bought. Then again I hate pop... &lt;_&lt; .

Anyways, what do you think of modern day pop (as in electronica/techno etc [old pop constituted as anything popular {ie Pink Floyd and Zepplin could have been considered pop back in the 70/80s due to their popularity}])?


----------



## Opivy (Jan 13, 2010)

My Girlfriend loves her...

Personally, I don't mind her - out of all the music that's coming out right now. (I really can't stand the black eyed peas) shes' the best.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 13, 2010)

Opivy said:


> My Girlfriend loves her...Personally, I don't mind her - out of all the music that's coming out right now. (I really can't stand the black eyed peas) shes' the best.


I got introduced to her the same way. I was supposed to buy the new album for my girlfriend, but I kept it for myself :lol: .

I totally agree, compared to BEP or Kaity Perry (w/e the heck her name is), she is easily the best.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll never look at you the same Lemmiwinks....  .... :blink: .....

.

.

.

.

.

.

..

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

jk jk dude.. :lol: Personally I listen to music only to learn the parts on guitar and further my playing ability.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 13, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> I'll never look at you the same Lemmiwinks....  .... :blink: ......
> 
> .
> 
> ...


I was expecting it  . I do recommend checking out her new album... :lol:


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 13, 2010)

im not sure if its her newest but my sister plays her songs on the Ihome all the time so i've probably heard it before. Not my kind of music personally


----------



## sbugir (Jan 13, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> im not sure if its her newest but my sister plays her songs on the Ihome all the time so i've probably heard it before. Not my kind of music


Lol, isn't your sister younger than you  ? She shouldn't be listening to that stuff  . Yeah I understand, I'm a death metal/metalcore fan, and yet I'm listening to Gaga, go figure &lt;_&lt;


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 13, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Lol, isn't your sister younger than you  ? She shouldn't be listening to that stuff  . Yeah I understand, I'm a death metal/metalcore fan, and yet I'm listening to Gaga, go figure &lt;_&lt;


are you implying that im super young? :mellow:


----------



## sbugir (Jan 13, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> are you implying that im super young? :mellow:


Er no, you're about as old as me lol (I think you're 15?), either way you sound older than me  . But isn't your sis younger than you?? She shouldn't be listening to that if she is lol.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 13, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> are you implying that im super young? :mellow:


Young is altogether in the eye of the beholder, Tanner! I, of course, am much too old to understand a lot of what her ladyship is saying, but that line in Pokerface, "I am bluffin' with my muffin" deserves an award all of its own!


----------



## sbugir (Jan 13, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Young is altogether in the eye of the beholder, Tanner! I, of course, am much too old to understand a lot of what her ladyship is saying, but that line in Pokerface, "I am bluffin' with my muffin" deserves an award all of its own!


Oh My God Phil...I ###### myself laughing, and my mum just came in asking what's going on


----------



## Opivy (Jan 13, 2010)

Hah, I teach piano at elementary schools - and you'd be surprised what the kids listen to. Practically all the girls know who Katy Perry is, and most of them know Lady Gaga.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 13, 2010)

Opivy said:


> Hah, I teach piano at elementary schools - and you'd be surprised what the kids listen to. Practically all the girls know who Katy Perry is, and most of them know Lady Gaga.


What has society become?? Haha, I shouldn't be talking, I listened to Slipknot and Korn when I was 7 :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jan 13, 2010)

Who? Is that the hermaphrodite singer?


----------



## sbugir (Jan 13, 2010)

Rick said:


> Who? Is that the hermaphrodite singer?


 &lt;_&lt; :mellow:  

Rumor has it as yes.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 13, 2010)

that's her.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 13, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> What has society become?? Haha, I shouldn't be talking, I listened to Slipknot and Korn when I was 7 :lol:


It's nothing really new. When Tupac Shakur was killed, my daughter Patty was 12, and a lot of her friends had his cds


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 13, 2010)

I feel like I'm betraying the Gods Of Music as I say this, but I absolutely love "Bad Romance".


----------



## sbugir (Jan 13, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> I feel like I'm betraying the Gods Of Music as I say this, but I absolutely love "Bad Romance".


I know right??? That's how I felt when I bought the album, but surprisingly, it actually is music!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 13, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> It's nothing really new. When Tupac Shakur was killed, my daughter Patty was 12, and a lot of her friends had his cds


I don't know if that makes me feel old or young.


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 14, 2010)

Rick said:


> Who? Is that the hermaphrodite singer?


HAHAHA now that made me lol hard :lol: 

Anyway i hate pop(and rap) music. all pop music.... Including lady gag(no typo  )

I don't see why people like video clips with half naked women swingin' their @$$ around and trying to sing.

I rather listen to bach


----------



## sbugir (Jan 14, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> HAHAHA now that made me lol hard :lol: Anyway i hate pop(and rap) music. all pop music.... Including lady gag(no typo  )
> 
> I don't see why people like video clips with half naked women swingin' their @$$ around and trying to sing.
> 
> I rather listen to bach


Lol +1 about the videos.

Yeah I'd rather listen to Bach too  , but the new album is good &lt;_&lt; it's scary.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been investigating Lady Gaga for quite a while, and I came to the conclusion, that she indeed underwent a sex change operation.

I've narrowed down the list of suspects to just a few, but only one of them made sense.












Is this resemblace coincidental? I don't think so.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 15, 2010)

Ha!


----------



## sbugir (Jan 15, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Davis.Nguyen22 (Jan 19, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> :lol:


Lady Gaga is not a hermaphrodite O:

She's told an interviewer that she wasn't.

And what kind of man can get that kind of body? Haha

I don't think a guy could ever hit the high notes that she could.

But of course I'm a big Lady Gaga fan so of course I'm defending her


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 19, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> HAHAHA now that made me lol hard :lol: Anyway i hate pop(and rap) music. all pop music.... Including lady gag(no typo  )
> 
> I don't see why people like video clips with half naked women swingin' their @$$ around and trying to sing.
> 
> I rather listen to bach


Got to agree with this, in part anyway. Why have video clips with half naked women when you can have them with completely naked women? And they don't have to sing if they don't want to.

Personally, I find Bach a little old fashioned. I'm a Mozart guy myself.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 19, 2010)

Mozart&lt;Beethoven&lt;Haydn&lt; Chopin(although he doesn't really fit with the rest of these fools)


----------



## Opivy (Jan 19, 2010)

actually I think Haydn and Beethoven are interchangeable.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 19, 2010)

PrayingMantis said:


> Lady Gaga is not a hermaphrodite O: She's told an interviewer that she wasn't.
> 
> And what kind of man can get that kind of body? Haha
> 
> ...


Yeah, no way she's a man.

She doesn't wear pants FFS lol.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 19, 2010)

I sure hope she's not a man... Otherwise all those slow nights I spent alone are gonna seem really awkward later.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 19, 2010)

Opivy said:


> I sure hope she's not a man... Otherwise all those slow nights I spent alone are gonna seem really awkward later.


holy god...

nah she's all woman. one of her interviews was a bit weird... i'll try to find the link.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 19, 2010)

Lady who?



Hmmm.... I guess she must be new. I really don't listen to Pop music either. Must be a young'uns thing.


----------



## bassist (Jan 19, 2010)

Opivy said:


> I sure hope she's not a man... Otherwise all those slow nights I spent alone are gonna seem really awkward later.


/thread


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 19, 2010)

Opivy said:


> I sure hope she's not a man... Otherwise all those slow nights I spent alone are gonna seem really awkward later.


Chopin said the same thing about George Sand!


----------



## Opivy (Jan 19, 2010)

You never fail to make me laugh Phil! =)


----------

